# Tyranid paint scheme suggestions



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Sup all, How ya going!
anywho I was just wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of a good paint scheme for my nids' however there are just a few requirements:

1. It must be easy - I suck at painting and get frustrated with painting too many bright colour (I once tried painting leviathan, bad move).

2. Quick - When i say quick I just mean that it has to be relatively fast not paint-the-model-black and your done kind of quick but not 4 hours for a single ripper.

3. Paints - I dont have a multitude of paints but I do have quite a few and will probably mix'n'substitute a few colours here and there but the only real colour shortage I have is that of blue with shadow grey being my only 'blue'. Basically what im trying to say is dont give me any 'you need Skull White Paint, Space Wolves Grey Paint, Shadow Grey Paint, Codex Grey Paint, Fortress Grey Paint, Chaos Black Paint, Red Gore Paint, Blood Red Paint, Blazing Orange Paint, Fiery Orange Paint........etc' Keep it to an effective minimum. Oh and no metalic colours, they just dont go with nids.

4. Contrast - while I dont like to many bright colours I do think you need minimum 1 dark and 1 light colour, MINIMUM.

I know this severely limits it but please try, oh and any pics of examples or tutorials would be great!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

2. Quick - When i say quick I just mean that it has to be relatively fast not paint-the-model-black and your done kind of quick but not 4 hours 
for a single ripper.

This probably has less to do with the scheme and more to do with the method. For speed I would probably recommned a base colour coat, with a wash on top, followed by highlights. Reasonable simple method and should allow you to paint a lot of figures quickly. Just make sure you paint neatly.


3. Paints - I dont have a multitude of paints but I do have quite a few and will probably mix'n'substitute a few colours here and there but the only real colour shortage I have is that of blue with shadow grey being my only 'blue'. Basically what im trying to say is dont give me any 'you need Skull White Paint, Space Wolves Grey Paint, Shadow Grey Paint, Codex Grey Paint, Fortress Grey Paint, Chaos Black Paint, Red Gore Paint, Blood Red Paint, Blazing Orange Paint, Fiery Orange Paint........etc' Keep it to an effective minimum. Oh and no metalic colours, they just dont go with nids.

So anything but blue? You could try red carapace and bone flesh.

Hope this starts you off in the right direction.


----------



## hive tyrant369 (Jul 27, 2010)

*pics*

i think you should add some images:grin:


----------



## Perriwinkléé (Jul 13, 2010)

Whats your favourite colour? :biggrin:


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

My nids are dark red with black carapaces that fade to white towards the edges. Ill try to get a pic up soon. Looks like you even have the right colors for that.

I saw some really nice nids that were white with green carapaces earlier today too.

EDIT: Sorry, no pics, too lazy to put camera software on new computer.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well here is my nid color scheme maybe it will give ya some ideas?


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

insta rep dude really sweet colour scheme mind if I use it?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

hippypancake said:


> insta rep dude really sweet colour scheme mind if I use it?


Nope as long as you give me Credit for it, or i can give you a variant version that works just as well and is easier to paint, just toss me a pm.


----------

